# The Martini Button



## Arthur Olins (Mar 19, 2016)

Although I have been a classical musician all my life, I just recently fell in love with opera by way of the simulcast performances from the Met. My favorite theater has a section of the most comfortable chairs with what I call the martini button. This magic button when depressed will summon a service person to bring food and drink. I’m wondering what the real opera aficionados on this forum think about this relatively new way of seeing a live opera. 

Cheers,AO.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Arthur Olins said:


> Although I have been a classical musician all my life, I just recently fell in love with opera by way of the simulcast performances from the Met. My favorite theater has a section of the most comfortable chairs with what I call the martini button. This magic button when depressed will summon a service person to bring food and drink. I'm wondering what the real opera aficionados on this forum think about this relatively new way of seeing a live opera.
> 
> Cheers,AO.


Haha - that sounds very civilised!! I take it you mean you watch opera being live streamed into a movie theatre?

The Royal Opera House live stream some operas and I've been a couple of times but was disappointed by the lack of atmosphere. This was probably because there were so few people in the cinema. It's also quite expensive - £25 - and I can see live opera for less than that. For me, nothing beats seeing opera live in the house.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Love the HD operas and just think, my popcorn box makes no crinkly noises to annoy anyone. We even bring our own sandwiches and drinks from home.


----------



## Arthur Olins (Mar 19, 2016)

sospiro said:


> . It's also quite expensive - £25 - and I can see live opera for less than that. For me, nothing beats seeing opera live in the house.


I imagine there is nothing like being there, (I have never been to a live opera) but for me to drive to New York, buy a ticket, get a place to stay for the night, I'm happy in my comfy chair eating popcorn. And since this simulcast stuff has spawned new found appreciation of opera for me, I just might put a second mortgage on the house and spend a weekend in NY, that's now on my bucket list.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I like having my cake and eating it too.
I get to see the HD's for $25 and then, because there's nothing like being in-house, whatever isn't being done in HD I attend live for almost $222. 
It's my magnificent obsession so I'm allowed to!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Arthur Olins said:


> Although I have been a classical musician all my life, I just recently fell in love with opera by way of the simulcast performances from the Met. My favorite theater has a section of the most comfortable chairs with what I call the martini button. This magic button when depressed will summon a service person to bring food and drink. I'm wondering what the real opera aficionados on this forum think about this relatively new way of seeing a live opera.
> 
> Cheers,AO.


The word Martini was clickbait for me.  If there's one thing that can make cinema opera a viable alternative to live, it's luxury seating, good sound and vision, with our chosen food and drink to hand. For that I'd be prepared to pay. Sadly, the typical opera relay in a multiplex lacks atmosphere, and for me is an absolute last resort.

Welcome to the forum Arthur. Hope you continue to post.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> I like having my cake and eating it too.
> I get to see the HD's for $25 and then, because there's nothing like being in-house, whatever isn't being done in HD I attend live for almost $222.
> It's my magnificent obsession so I'm allowed to!


I am with you, besides flying in to New York from this site of the pound isn't cheap either


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I am with you, besides flying in to New York from this site of the pound isn't cheap either


Not cheap from my continent either...

And, in re to Martinis - I can't deal with them anymore, especially when made with Bombay Sapphire - I get this banging pain in my skull because of Bombay Sapphire.


----------

